# Got a job offer and need some advice please



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi,

I've got a job offer from a company in Abu Dhabi as Workshop Manager and Service Manager. And I was just wondering what you guys think about it? I would bring my wife and my son (19) with me to Abu Dhabi. They offered me:

15000 P.Month after 1 year 17000 P.Month
150000 P.Annum House Allowance
10000 moving allowance + 3 one way tickets to Abu Dhabi
5000 furniture allowance
A Car for max. 120000 and petrol allowance
Company Mobile Phone
Full Health Insurance and Car Insurance

I already researched some stuff, but it always good to get some advice from people who already live there. I know that the rent is pretty expansive, but I also read that the rent came down a bit in the last months, I found some Brand new 3 - 5 Bedroom Villas for 120000 to 150000 on some real estate websites and when I went there for my Interview last month, I had a look at some Villas. So my house allowance should cover the rent.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

package is ok.
one thing though, I might not be right on this but I was under the impression you could only sponsor a child if they were 18 or under.
If you can sponsor a child and he wants to go to college here you might want to look and see if the company will give tuition allowance for a college. Its a long shot but worth the try


----------



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm not sure about the tuition thing either. I saw something about it in the contract, I think it was something with 18 or 21 years old. But anyway, my son already started his Bacholar here in New Zealand and finished his first year (two semester). And he has got some information from a university in Abu Dhabi to start his third semester there, for 2100 per month. I think that is not too bad. I guess I will try to get a small tuition allowance from the company, when I call them the next time. Maybe I'll get one if I'm lucky.

And thanks for the reply, it is good to hear that the package is ok. But do you think I'll be able to save a little bit. I tried to calculate the living costs, and used informations from many different sites, and I always came up with around 4000 left at the end of the month. Do you think that is accurate?


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

It's a decent package. If you want to save more - I'd consider a 3BR apartment


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Nomad80 said:


> It's a decent package. If you want to save more - I'd consider a 3BR apartment


3 BR for 150K in Abu Dhabi may be a long shot in Abu Dhabi. 
*OP* I have never looked for apartments in Abu Dhabi but the biggest component of expenses there would definitely be rent. Dubizzle.com has rentals for Abu Dhabi too so you may look at the site to get an idea as to how much you are likely to spend/save from your housing allowance.


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

holy christ

I just looked at the 3BR rates on adudhabi.dubizzle *rsinner *- WTF? looks like I was sleeping under a huge rock - the rates are insane

hey *-Tenshi-* that villa is looking pretty swell to me, I'm sure you'll find ways to save up a bit more once you're actually down here


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

-Tenshi- said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got a job offer from a company in Abu Dhabi as Workshop Manager and Service Manager. And I was just wondering what you guys think about it? I would bring my wife and my son (19) with me to Abu Dhabi. They offered me:
> 
> ...



AED 120-150K will NOT get you a 3 bed villa in AD. For 150k you can get that in Dubai, but AD is still more expensive.

You can only sponsor a son aged over 18 if he is in full time education.

The salary is not much for three people to live on.

-


----------



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

Dubizzle the website is pretty good, I found some 3 Bedroom Villas for 140000 on there. Though I got this website here silverlakeuae(dot)com, and they got many Villas in AD with 4 to 5 Bedrooms from 120000 to 150000. But they are mostly outside the city, though we don't like to live to close to the city anyway.

And I can't rent an apartment, as my wife and my son hate apartments. We are used to have our own house. I guess if I really can't find a good villa for us in Abu Dhabi, I probably have to ask for more house allowance, as they said they could give me a bit more, if we don't find a good Villa. And if that not works, we could still move to Dubai or Al Ain. The General Manager of the Company has a villa with 6 bedrooms in Al Ain and pays 120000 for it. 

And thanks for all the replies, but it is funny that some people say it is ok, and other say it is not that good. I guess peoples life styles are too different somtimes.

And my son is on full time education, that is good to hear that the University thing would work.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Al Ain is certainly cheaper than AD, but is another town altogether and a bit of a drive.

AED 15k = Euros 2,800 per month. School fees are expensive, so it isn't that much for three adults if you want to save money.

-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

-Tenshi- said:


> And thanks for all the replies, but it is funny that some people say it is ok, and other say it is not that good. I guess peoples life styles are too different somtimes.
> .


Mate, there are some people that come on here and ask if 4000 a month is a good salary. And there are some that come on here asking if 20000 is a good salary. You're in the middle. So I said it was ok. Now if you want me to shoot you straight then I will.

Its not much money. If you live with in your means you will scrape by. If you go a little over your means then you will be in big trouble. I dont know your lifestyle that you are used to but its not one that I would want to live. Sorry its so frank.


----------



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok thanks for all the honest answers. I guess I will try to negotate a bit more with the company, and think about if it is really worth moving. I guess my lifestyle here in New Zealand is not that high, because we can't save much. New Zealand is pretty expansive in terms of living compared to the salary. That's probably why so many people are moving overseas


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I really think your expat salary is middle of the road. You wont be high society but you would still be able to go out and socialize a few times a month. I would try to get more for education but hopefully you have funds saved for that anyhow. Good luck!


----------



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

The middle of the road is good enough for us. We don't need a new Porsche 911 or a villa with 6 Bedrooms and 6 bathrooms. And we are not going out much, and we are not drinking much alcohol, and nobody is smoking. So really we are living a normal standard life. Though I talked to the CEO again, and I got a few changes now.

15000 P.Month after 1 year 20000 P.Month (changed from 17000 after one year to 20000)
150000 P.Annum House Allowance
20000 moving allowance + 3 one way tickets to Abu Dhabi (changed from 10000 to 20000)
10000 furniture allowance (changed from 5000 to 10000)
A Car for max. 120000 and petrol allowance
Company Mobile Phone
Full Health Insurance and Car Insurance

He is still thinking about giving me tuition allowance, I'll probably get an answer to that soon. Hopefully I get it. Though we still get some money from our home country for education (not enough to pay the whole thing, but half of it) Ah and I totally forget to say, that my wife will look for job too, as soon as we are in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Look.. you improved  Good to hear! Guten tag!!


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

good stuff homeslice - enjoy your stay when you make it here


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Why are you guys saying good job???? His salary went down!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

mrbig said:


> Why are you guys saying good job???? His salary went down!


how ?!!
earlier it was 15K stepping up to 17K
now 15K steps up to 20K


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

mrbig said:


> Why are you guys saying good job???? His salary went down!


And his moving and furniture allowance doubled?????


----------



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes exactly I'll get 20000 after one year now, and he doubled my moving and furniture allowance, even though I didn't ask for more moving and furniture allowance. But he said no to giving me more House allowance. Though he said we could still negotiate a bit more about it after the first year. The CEO from the company seems to be a nice guy, he also told me that if I ever need some money, I could get a company loan with no interest. But I don't think I will need that.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

-Tenshi- said:


> 15000 P.Month after 1 year 20000 P.Month (changed from 17000 after one year to 20000)
> .


Unless you worded this wrong or I am reading this wrong you went from 17000 a month to now 15000. Thats a 2000 aed drop and right now you need all the dirham you can get


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

ok yep i was reading it wrong. well good luck living on that salary brother.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mrbig said:


> ok yep i was reading it wrong. well good luck living on that salary brother.


To be fair, a well placed comma would have made it clearer. 

-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks Elphaba. You know you are still my favorite mod. ;p


----------



## Nausheen (Nov 5, 2011)

The package sounds ok. It depends on the quality of life you're looking for and what you're leaving behind. I live in Dubai and commute to AD for work. 

Good luck!



-Tenshi- said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got a job offer from a company in Abu Dhabi as Workshop Manager and Service Manager. And I was just wondering what you guys think about it? I would bring my wife and my son (19) with me to Abu Dhabi. They offered me:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Mr Sheen... You might want to look at dates when applying to threads. This is nearly two years old.


----------

